#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for swathianand1106: Blank Thread Started

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Post: digital logic circuts
User: swathianand1106
Infraction: Blank Thread Started
Points: 5

Administrative Note:


> IMP



Message to User:


> Hi
> 
> Pleas refrain from starting blank and irrelevent threads.
> 
> You have been given an infraction of 5 points. on receiving infraction of 5 more points, you will be BANNED 
> for ever.
> 
> Please take care in future.
> 
> Thanks.



Original Post: 


> dis contais basics of dlc








  Similar Threads: C# School: 14 lessons to get you started with C# and .NET Getting Started with IBM Data Studio 3.1 for DB2 Getting started with DB2 Express C Get Started With JAVA Infraction for Earlean Carransaudhkwe: Off topic thread

----------

